# Santiago de Viñak-refugio del Perú



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me encanta este tipo de hospedajes, son lo máximo, pero, disculpando mi ignorancia, donde es????


----------



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Me encanta este tipo de hospedajes, son lo máximo, pero, disculpando mi ignorancia, donde es????


En la sierra de Cañete..


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

increible, me encantó, esa geografia tan hermosa solo hay en el Perú , que bellos todos esos cerros verdes!! me encanta la sierra... y el cielo, simplemente espectacular.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

RONINN said:


> En la sierra de Cañete..


No tenía idea de que en la sierra de Lima habrían cosas así (lo digo por el hotel..) se ve muy bien.. si puedas poner más info 

Bonito el lugar también !


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

wow !!!! es en la sierra de Lima!!!!! muy bonito ah!!!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que lindo lugar, lo tomaré en cuenta cuando regrese a Lima. Muy bonitas fotos


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Caramba, tan lindo y tan cerca de Lima, el hospedaje se ve barbaro, en que estación fuiste? es facil de llegar durante el verano? A veces hay huaycos en las carreteras que van hacia la sierra de Lima, eso me dijeron. Bueno, preciosas fotos y el lugar es fantastico. :cheers:


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Cuando sea mas viejo, me gustaria construir una casota por esos lugares. Que bonito ese sitio.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

:redx::dunno:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Qué lindos paisajes, el colorido, no sabía que quedaba en Cañete, es decir que está A LA VUELTA DE LA ESQUINA:cheers:*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La 1ra, 3ra y ultima foto son bakanes ... se ve expctacular Cañete ... tan verde y lleno d vida .. bonitas fotos y salu2!!


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelentes fotos!! El albergue se llama Viñak-Reichraming y realmente es uno de los más espectaculares del Perú por su ubicación. Más precisamente, está en la provincia de Yauyos (a la que se accede desde Cañete). Pueden ver más información en su página web: www.refugiosdelperu.com


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

PaiMei74 said:


> Excelentes fotos!! El albergue se llama Viñak-Reichraming y realmente es uno de los más espectaculares del Perú por su ubicación. Más precisamente, está en la provincia de Yauyos (a la que se accede desde Cañete). Pueden ver más información en su página web: www.refugiosdelperu.com


Gracias por el link...!!! !

PD. Según la web, por temporada de lluvias, el albergue está cerrado entre enero y febrero.!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Pensaba ver fotos del pueblo y del albergue (apenas encontré dos de este último) pero bueno... Algo es algo.


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

*El turismo de lujo en el Perú se incrementó 5%*

Aca encontre una informacion relacionada a este lugar (hotel).


_TRABAJO. La inversión en infraestructura es pieza fundamental para elevar la competitividad_
*El turismo de lujo en el Perú se incrementó 5%*​
_Es necesario realizar promociones e inversiones para el sector._

SARA ORTIZ AGUILAR

La diversidad turística que presenta nuestro país es tan extensa como la enigmática selva, el imponente Machu Picchu o las históricas ruinas de Chan Chan, es decir, Perú alberga, aventura, cultura y cultura.

Por esta misma razón las empresas están apostando por acrecentar el turismo de lujo que concentra sus acciones en un público que presentan un alto nivel de gasto al que les otorgan una atención personalizada.

*La gerente de Sociedad Hoteles del Perú, Tibisay Monsalve, señaló que estos esfuerzos se traducen en el nivel de crecimiento del turismo externo de lujo (extranjeros que llegan al país) que creció en 20%.*

“Perú ya está dentro de este sector, prueba de ello fue la llegada de diversas personalidades este año como el millonario *Bill Gates y de las actrices Cameron Diaz y Elsa Pataki, que quiere decir que ya entramos en esta rama”.*

Realidad nacional
No obstante esto, el turismo interno sólo se incrementó en 5%, debido a que los visitantes de altos ingresos en nuestro país optan por destinos extranjeros.

Con el fin de revertir esta situación se tendrían que elaborar estrategias de promoción que demuestren que los servicios de turismo de lujo peruano son tan buenos como los que se brindan en el extranjero.

“A pesar que éstos (turistas de lujo peruanos) reconocen el potencial que presenta los atractivos turísticos nacionales, aún no están muy convencidos de que la calidad de la atención sea la ideal, por eso las empresas en esta rama tienen que darse a conocer mucho más”.

Además, el turista nacional realiza poco turismo interno porque no conoce las alternativas que se presentan en este campo.

Por otro lado, es importante que se realicen más inversiones en este campo. La gerente de Sociedad Hoteles del Perú señaló que ésta varía en función del tamaño, por ejemplo si es un hotel de lujo pequeño, que aproximadamente tiene 10 a 15 habitaciones, la inversión mínima fluctúa entre 25 y 30 millones de dólares, mientras que en uno grande de 80 a 100 cuartos, la cantidad se duplicaría o triplicaría.

El turista de lujo está dispuesto a desembolsar altas sumas de dinero por visitar lugares que no tengan competencia en el mundo y que presenten características únicas.

*Alternativas*

En el Perú existe menos de 10 establecimientos dedicados al turismo de lujo. Uno de éstos es Refugios del Perú, que brinda servicios turísticos al Cusco y a *Viñak (ubicada en la serranía de Lima). *

Diego Gordillo, director del refugio Viñak, indicó que esta empresa apuesta por el turismo dentro del país, debido a que en los últimos cuatro años presentó un importante crecimiento.

Gracias a los servicios que se brindan en _*Viñak *_lograron que éste aparezca en el mapa del Perú, pues antes de su llegada no figuraba.

Asimismo, reactivaron la economía de los lugareños, ya que todo lo que se consume es producido por el 90% de los pobladores.

www.elperuano.com.pe


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ronnin que bonitos tus threads!


----------



## vandik (Feb 13, 2007)

:lol:


LimaLondon said:


> Cuando sea mas viejo, me gustaria construir una casota por esos lugares. Que bonito ese sitio.


Mejor aprovechamos ahora que los lotes deben tener precios marginales y nos compramos cada uno un terreno :lol:.

¿Alguien sabe a cuanto estara de Lima?


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Asi es pues...despues venderlo a un Americano por un precio a 100 veces lo que lo comprastes.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Por alguna razon recién pude ver las fotos. Espectaculares Ronnin! Felicitaciones!

Me comentaron de este lugar, excelente!


----------

